# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  opet slikice

## Lutonjica

trebam brzo par slikica s bebama u maramama, samo nemojte one koje ste već slale za druge rubrike  :D 
hvala

----------


## Lutonjica

e da, po mogućnosti ako slučajno imate maya, girasol, ellaroo, rebozo, dydimos
ali može i sve ostale  :Smile:

----------


## klmama

ja imam kamaris, sutra se uslikamo pa šaljem :D

----------


## ninochka

imam dydimos, al šaljem tek sutra navečer

----------


## Ribica

samo da nas MM uslika veceras, pa saljemo, samo je pitanje na koji mail

----------


## Anamarija

Poslala sam ti pp, jer isto ne znam na koji mail da saljem sliku.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja isto ko Anamarija.

----------


## Lutonjica

hvala curke   :Smile:   poslala sam vam mejl na PP-ove

----------


## klmama

pošalji i meni, ja se danas uslikala :D

----------


## ivana7997

i meni, imam slike iz dbk, dojenje u marami u hodu po stradunu....

----------


## Lutonjica

evo svima sam poslala, super ste!!!!

----------

